# Public Playhouse



## zigmark (Mar 7, 2016)

We have an applicant that is interested in placing a 300 ft2 yurt on a lot as a public playhouse for children.  The lot is currently undeveloped.  Help me out with some applicable code provisions. IBC 424 seems to apply to play equipment inside of buildings like malls and fast food places.

2012 IBC, IFC, IRC, IMC, UPC, IEBC, IFGC, WSCEC all as amended by WA St.

Thanks,

ZIG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 7, 2016)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 Section 1108


----------



## north star (Mar 7, 2016)

*~ : ~ : ~*

zig,

The attached link is from the U.S. Access Board,
..." *A Summary of Accessibility Guidelines for Play*
*Areas* ".

*https://www.access-board.gov/attachments/article/1369/play-guide.pdf*

*~ : ~ : ~*


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2016)

He is putting a tent on a piece of land for kids to play in,

17x17

Is that the scope?

Maybe a U??? If even that

Sounds like an alternative type play house

Snow load?


----------



## zigmark (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for the initial responses.

Mt- That was what I came up with as well initially.  How about an occupancy designation, plumbing requirements?, light?, ventilation?, etc... where do you stop?

North-  Thank you for directing me to that, I had reviewed that information for an older project and couldn't remember where it came from... I have in in my favorites now.

cda- A yurt is a circular building not a square so it is actually a 10'-0" radius with more structural integrity than a typical tent.  They are typically capable of meeting all structural requirements for our region. I recommended that they keep it below the exempt area threshold for a playhouse but they want this particular size.

Thanks

ZIG


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2016)

> Thanks for the initial responses. Mt- That was what I came up with as well initially.  How about an occupancy designation, plumbing requirements?, light?, ventilation?, etc... where do you stop?
> 
> North-  Thank you for directing me to that, I had reviewed that information for an older project and couldn't remember where it came from... I have in in my favorites now.
> 
> ...


Hay. You said it was square, thought it might be one of those modern yurts???

Did not know there was max for playhouse??

What is it??


----------



## zigmark (Mar 8, 2016)

*[A] 105.2 Work exempt from permit. *

Exemptions from _permit_ requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. _Permits_ shall not be required for the following:

*Building: *

   	1. One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, provided the floor area is not greater than 120 square feet (11 m2).


----------



## zigmark (Mar 8, 2016)

This also, but it applies to structures inside of other buildings like fast food or covered malls. Section 424.5 limits the area of them.

*424.1 Children’s play structures. *

Children’s play structures installed inside all occupancies covered by this code that exceed 10 feet (3048 mm) in height and 150 square feet (14 m2) in area shall comply with Sections 424.2 through 424.5.

*424.2 Materials. * 

Children’s play structures shall be constructed of noncombustible materials or of combustible materials that comply with the following:

   	1. _Fire-retardant-treated_ wood complying with Section 2303.2.    	2. Light-transmitting plastics complying with Section 2606.    	3. Foam plastics (including the pipe foam used in soft-contained play equipment structures) having a maximum heat-release rate not greater than 100 kilowatts when tested in accordance with UL 1975 or when tested in accordance with NFPA 289, using the 20 kW ignition source.    	4. Aluminum composite material (ACM) meeting the requirements of Class A _interior finish_ in accordance with Chapter 8 when tested as an assembly in the maximum thickness intended for use.    	5. Textiles and films complying with the flame propagation performance criteria contained in NFPA 701.    	6. Plastic materials used to construct rigid components of soft-contained play equipment structures (such as tubes, windows, panels, junction boxes, pipes, slides and decks) exhibiting a peak rate of heat release not exceeding 400 kW/ m2 when tested in accordance with ASTM E 1354 at an incident heat flux of 50 kW/m2 in the horizontal orientation at a thickness of 6 mm.    	7. Ball pool balls, used in soft-contained play equipment structures, having a maximum heat-release rate not greater than 100 kilowatts when tested in accordance with UL 1975 or when tested in accordance with NFPA 289, using the 20 kW ignition source. The minimum specimen test size shall be 36 inches by 36 inches (914 mm by 914 mm) by an average of 21 inches (533 mm) deep, and the balls shall be held in a box constructed of galvanized steel poultry netting wire mesh.    	8. Foam plastics shall be covered by a fabric, coating or film meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701.    	9. The floor covering placed under the children’s play structure shall exhibit a Class I interior floor finish classification, as described in Section 804, when tested in accordance with NFPA 253.   *[F] 424.3 Fire protection. * 

Children’s play structures shall be provided with the same level of _approved_ fire suppression and detection devices required for other structures in the same occupancy.

*424.4 Separation. * 

Children’s play structures shall have a horizontal separation from building walls, partitions and from elements of the _means of egress_ of not less than 5 feet (1524 mm). Children’s playground structures shall have a horizontal separation from other children’s play structures of not less than 20 feet (6090 mm).

*424.5 Area limits. * 

Children’s play structures shall be not greater than 300 square feet (28 m2) in area, unless a special investigation, acceptable to the building official, has demonstrated adequate fire safety.


----------



## zigmark (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh and yes it is proposed as 314.15 ft circular

ZIG


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2016)

> *[A] 105.2 Work exempt from permit. *Exemptions from _permit_ requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. _Permits_ shall not be required for the following:
> 
> *Building: *
> 
> 1. One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, provided the floor area is not greater than 120 square feet (11 m2).


Ok

Thanks ......


----------



## sergoodo (Jul 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Ok
> 
> Thanks ......



Anybody interpret a treehouse to be a mezzanine over a playground therefore no
building sf and exempt from permit ?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 12, 2018)

Won't meet the definition of a mezzanine in the IBC


----------



## rgrace (Jul 12, 2018)

zigmark said:


> *[A] 105.2 Work exempt from permit. *
> 
> Exemptions from _permit_ requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. _Permits_ shall not be required for the following:
> 
> ...



We have a similar exemption that allows up to 256 sq.ft. playhouses without a permit (but still has to meet code requirements).


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 12, 2018)

Intended for 24 hr use, or not?
Did I miss which State?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Access to the yurt from the parking lot, ADA signage, parking, play surface. 

It will all work out.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2018)

Recently approach with a pre-engineered membrane yurt of 720 sf. that fits definition of a tent. The wall panels expand in accordion fashion or similar to room dividers (partitions), as does the dome or roof. It also met Virginia insulation, wind and seismic.

Their intent was to provide child (care) supervision while parents and guardians leave to tour or attend business and pick their kids afterwards. I gave it a Group E classification, two exits opposite ends. Toilet facilities provided under Appendix E 105.

They wanted not to have to apply for a permit in accordance with a Virginia exception for "Tents or air-supported structures, or both, that cover an area of 900 square feet or less, including within that area all connecting areas or spaces with a common means of egress or entrance, provided such tents or structures have an occupant load of 50 or less persons."

However, they were still required to obtain all the required permits to receive a certificate of occupancy.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 13, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Toilet facilities provided under Appendix E 105.



This section covers potable toilets.

Does this take away all the requirements in the IBC, IPC and IMC for restrooms?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> This section covers potable toilets.
> 
> Does this take away all the requirements in the IBC, IPC and IMC for restrooms?


No.

403.3.3 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other than malls. In occupancies other than covered and open mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with toilet facilities, and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 13, 2018)

Accessible Access via ramps to deck?


----------



## sergoodo (Jul 20, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Won't meet the definition of a mezzanine in the IBC




MEZZANINE. An intermediate level or levels between the floor and ceiling of any story and in accordance with Section 505.

The treehouse is an intermediate level between the floor area of the play ground (A net calculable occupant floor area) and the ceiling of sky.

Meets the definition, no conflict with IBC.  Treehouse is a mezzanine: no floor area, no permit required. Time for entertainment exercise identifying a IBC conflicts for discussion.


----------



## north star (Jul 21, 2018)

*@ ~ @  ~ @*



> *"  ...no permit required"*


Not so fast !........There [ may ] be some Zoning issues to consider.
A permit "would be" required for Zoning compliance.

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2018)

Point well taken, treehouses are in a world of their own, especially when they start to install elec. & plumbing.


----------

